
These Portraits Were Made by AI: None of These People Exist - Stratoscope
https://petapixel.com/2018/12/17/these-portraits-were-made-by-ai-none-of-these-people-exist/
======
flukus
Does this mean modelling (catalog, stock photo) jobs are pretty much ready to
fall to AI? I can't say that's one I would have expected. From there I guess
full body and animation won't be too far off, so a lot of out of work
actors/models.

Plus the obvious pornographic applications which I'm sure is what we're really
waiting for.

------
staticautomatic
Help we're in the future and it's scary.

------
baxtr
Is this really so? I can't help but wonder if these are not all training
images, or very close to them.

~~~
dr_teh
The animated / adjustable versions of such images (or even videos!) are much
more terrifying, because you can very clearly see that this is not the case.

~~~
baxtr
Do you have a link?

